# CFlags für Intel Atom

## Aldo

Hallo,

ich möchte mal Gentoo auf meinem Netbook mit Intel Atom N270 ausprobieren.

Welche CFlags sollte ich da nehmen?

Was meint ihr?

----------

## firefly

wie wäre es damit http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Atom_N270  :Smile: 

----------

## Aldo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wie wäre es damit http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Atom_N270 

 

*schäm*

Okay, danke...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So trivial ist es IMO nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein paar Dinge testen.

Vorbereitung: Datei foo.c erstellen mit einfachem Inhalt:

```
echo "int main(void) { }" > foo.c
```

und dann gcc aufrufen mit unterschiedlichen Optionen:

```
gcc -Q -v -o /dev/null -march=native

gcc -Q -v -o /dev/null -march=prescott
```

gcc listet auf, welche Optionen dann angeschaltet sind.

Interessant wäre auch, ob -ssse3 jeweils dabei ist, denn im N270 soll das implementiert sein.

Ansonsten ist -fomit-frame-pointer höchstwahrscheinlich im aktuellen gcc mit -O2 bereits aktiviert. Das kann man so auch herausfinden. Ich würde außerdem mal schauen, was mit -Os gegenüber -O2 sich ändert. Der Prozessor hat nur 512 KB L2-Cache. Das ist wenig für heutige Verhältnisse auf dem Desktop.

----------

## Dragonix

Zu Os:

Note: This is only true if the platform has unusually fast unaligned access capability since -Os disables some alignment. A better solution is "-O2 -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions

Aber kp wie stark sich das äußert..

----------

## Aldo

Ich frag mich wie es ausieht mit -funroll-loops und so Kram.

Der Atom ist ja (meines Wissens) eine In-Order-Architektur und deshalb denke ich, wenn man schon dem gcc sagt, daß er Schleifen und so weiter auseinanderdröseln soll, die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit steigen könnte.

----------

